# Zolatone?



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I would like to learn how to spray Zolatone. I contacted a Zolatone rep about training. He said the company stopped training and suggested viewing videos online. I didn't learn how to paint by watching videos. So...Is anyone out there willing to train?


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you by any chance have a vintage airstream? I have a 1963 sovereign,and it has zolatone in it ,and I will be re shooting it ,in the spring.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

if you were close i could train you,i used to spray alot of it back in the 90s dont think i have sprayed a 100 gallons since then


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I would travel...Do you have a an upcoming project?


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

You can do tile bathroom walls with that right?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

epretot said:


> I would travel...Do you have a an upcoming project?


nothin on the books...you can call me 443 756 7623 will
do you have pressure pot and gun?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

b2dap1 said:


> You can do tile bathroom walls with that right?


i would guess with the right primer you could but i never sprayed it over tile......i used it in hospital hall ways mostly


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

How stinky is Zolatone to apply ? I mean is it just killer on da nose?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

1963 Sovereign said:


> How stinky is Zolatone to apply ? I mean is it just killer on da nose?


pretty much...they make a wb product thats not to bad but the solvent based is pretty bad on the nose in a enclosed area
also the colors in the solvent based are alot better


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

It's easy once you get past the leaning curve. You start spraying vertical or horizontal it's up to you just reverse the pattern with your next pass. You must keep your arm and wrist straight or you will get streaking of the specks that's what separates a good application from a bad one.. Good luck!


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

No. I don't have any equipment for spraying Zolatone. My spraying is limited to airless.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

epretot said:


> No. I don't have any equipment for spraying Zolatone. My spraying is limited to airless.


So remove your rock guard all filters from pump and gun...Easy pezzy.. Or just buy Muti Speck...


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't mind purchasing the proper tools. I would just like to be trained prior to doing so.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Wills...I'll call this afternoon. Thank You.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

you cant spray zolotone or polymix with a airless,you need a pressure pot the proper needle and correct aircap......i use a binks 2001 gun,2001 is the model not the year


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

i should correct myself....you can spray it through a airless its just not recommended,i believe there are some wb products that the manufacture says you can use a airless sprayer to apply,i am just not familiar with them,i always use a conventional setup when spraying any multispec product


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> you cant spray zolotone or polymix with a airless,you need a pressure pot the proper needle and correct aircap......i use a binks 2001 gun,2001 is the model not the year


It's my preferred method as well...



wills fresh coat said:


> i should correct myself....you can spray it through a airless its just not recommended,i believe there are some wb products that the manufacture says you can use a airless sprayer to apply,i am just not familiar with them,i always use a conventional setup when spraying any multispec product


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Zolatone has a product(polomyx airless) designed for spraying with an airless. However, the customer I paint for uses a larger pattern. Need to use the pressure pot.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

i believe thats been out for sometime, i have just never used it and i would bet its wb also


----------



## BioZapp Labs (Dec 30, 2011)

I used to spray Zolotone (Polymyx) when refinishing countertops.
I sprayed it with an HVLP using a larger needle and nozzle.
It was originally recommended that I use a Binks w/ pressure pot, but since I already had an HVLP for tub refinishing, it worked great.
Ideally you want to spay lightly and apply layers until you get the coverage you want.
Try not to lay it on as you could get some sags or darker areas.
There was never much of a smell either.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I think polymyx and zolatone are 2 totally different products.


One time I brushed out a wall with polymyx! Very cool effect.


----------



## BioZapp Labs (Dec 30, 2011)

Are you talking about the multi-speck material?
That's what I was referring to.
Sorry.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

epretot said:


> I would like to learn how to spray Zolatone. I contacted a Zolatone rep about training. He said the company stopped training and suggested viewing videos online. I didn't learn how to paint by watching videos. So...Is anyone out there willing to train?


We use to do a lot of zolatone. It isn't very hard to spray once you get the hang of it. We have done projects where there they wanted a light spray and others where they wanted it heavy. Basically you need a steady hand and to try to keep everything even. It is kind of similar to putting a sand finish paint on with a hopper or doing orange peel on a wall.

The architects have started to go away from it here. We just did and existing church a year ago in the chappel part. The thing that sucks is the masking. We always did it when the job was winding down because you have to get the machine back out to touch up.


----------



## ColorScapes Painting (Nov 5, 2009)

*Spraying Zolatone with HVLP*

I used to work with the Goldberg family in Canada who invented Zolatone and Polymyx and became quite wealthy as a result from it. They even licensed the formulation to big companies for manufacturing/toll production.

Heres how it is effectively sprayed :

20 to 30 PSI Air Supply Conventional
HVLP Cup Gun with Largest Diam needle or NO needle set at all
Check your gun settings so the widest fluid delivery is set at gun
Test spray and dial up or down air pressure till u get it right - use
a test pattern piece of cardboard or whatever is handy.
Finish over top with a clearcoat or satin clear finish...

Multiple passes are required. If you have any questions call Steve Goldberg at Monarch Paints in Canada for direct assistance - its his
family's business.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

ColorScapes Painting said:


> I used to work with the Goldberg family in Canada who invented Zolatone and Polymyx and became quite wealthy as a result from it. They even licensed the formulation to big companies for manufacturing/toll production.
> 
> Heres how it is effectively sprayed :
> 
> ...


Yep. Thats how we did it, except no clear coat.

This thread reminded me of a story from about 1991

We were spraying polymyx in a hospital in Denver. The hallway had to stay open so we partitioned it off down the middle. Some little kid about 5 or 6 walked under the caution tape and proceeded to walk with his hand in the wet polymyx for probably 30 feet!

The foreman yells, "Hey!" and the mom says something like, "Oh well, he didn't mean to do it."

Then the foreman pointed at the boy and screamed at the mom, "DIDN'T MEAN TO DO IT??! Its because of little bastards like him they invented birth control!"


----------



## RollerGirl (Sep 11, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> you cant spray zolotone or polymix with a airless,you need a pressure pot the proper needle and correct aircap......i use a binks 2001 gun,2001 is the model not the year


Actually, you CAN spray Zolatone with an airless, and they even created a product specifically for this type of equipment, and named it Polomyx Airless. Just FYI.


----------



## RollerGirl (Sep 11, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> pretty much...they make a wb product thats not to bad but the solvent based is pretty bad on the nose in a enclosed area also the colors in the solvent based are alot better


Zolatone is not made in solvent based formulas anymore, and all of their water based products qualify for LEED credits. They also just released a rolled version of Polomyx, which is called FLEX.


----------



## RollerGirl (Sep 11, 2012)

Bender said:


> I think polymyx and zolatone are 2 totally different products. One time I brushed out a wall with polymyx! Very cool effect.


Zolatone is the brand name, and Polomyx is one of the specific products that Zolatone manufacterers. THey also have Polomyx Airless, Counterpointe, Luminations, Metal, and the new FLEX. All difference finishes, made by Zolatone.


----------

